# Country Style Ribs  (SV & Grill)  Best Ever!



## Bearcarver

*Country Style Ribs  (SV & Grill)  Best Ever!*

*These were easily the Best CSRs We’ve ever had !!*
I started with 3.75 lbs of CSRs @ $1.49 per pound. (Great Price!)
Put them in 3 Double sealed Vac Packs with some Pork Rub.
Then into my Sous Vide Supreme @ 140° for 24 hours.
Then removed them, dried them off, and put them on my Hot Weber Q.
I flipped them all over at least 4 times, adding some "Thin" BBQ sauce with each flip.
Then into the kitchen to catch up with some Steak Fries & Sugar Snap Peas.

These CSRs beat all previous ones I have made, whether SV, Grill, Smoker, or Crock Pot.
I doubt if they could possibly be better, however I believe I will try 21 hours next time, instead of 24, just to see.

Simply Awesome!!

Thanks for stopping in,

Bear


Best Price Yet--->$1.49:








Two Packs to Prep:







All Rubbed & Double Sealed---3 to the Freezer & 3 for this Supper:







Fresh out of the Sous Vide Supreme:







Flipping & Saucing on my "Q":







In to the Kitchen we go:







Bear's First Helping:


----------



## gary s

Man Those even Look Tender  Nice Job my bear carving friend













Gary


----------



## griz400

Very nice bear .. have you ever smoked em to like 203 internal ?? thats how we always make country ribs ,, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









BTW ... do you sell them bear carvings ?? and how much would the bear be that sorta hangs on  vertical pole by 1 arm ,... you know I am looking for 1 to hang from my bar somewhere ..


----------



## chilerelleno

Oh yeah, love me some CSRs!
Those look tasty Bear, point!

:points1:


----------



## Rings Я Us

Better watch out for YOGI and BOO-BOO! And hide the pic A nic  basket!
 very cool.

￼


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Man Those even Look Tender  Nice Job my bear carving friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

And for the Points.

Bear


griz400 said:


> Very nice bear .. have you ever smoked em to like 203 internal ?? thats how we always make country ribs ,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW ... do you sell them bear carvings ?? and how much would the bear be that sorta hangs on  vertical pole by 1 arm ,... you know I am looking for 1 to hang from my bar somewhere ..


Thank You Griz!!

I normally Smoked them like regular Ribs, without using a Therm, But I know they only got up to about 170°--180°, and they were still pretty Dry.

So I never took them all the way to 203°.

When I had to quit carving, Mrs Bear said I should keep the ones we have now and not sell any more.

One like you're talking about would have been between $250 and $350 when I was carving & selling them.

Bear


----------



## idahopz

Those look great Bear   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've never thought of using the sous vide technique on CSR, but will definitely give it a go


----------



## Rings Я Us

Sous vide pork .. at what temp does that fat start to render? It's like 135 I think. Is their a bunch of fat when you open the plastic bags?


----------



## griz400

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Gary!!
> 
> And for the Points.
> 
> Bear
> 
> Thank You Griz!!
> 
> I normally Smoked them like regular Ribs, without using a Therm, But I know they only got up to about 170°--180°, and they were still pretty Dry.
> 
> So I never took them all the way to 203°.
> 
> When I had to quit carving, Mrs Bear said I should keep the ones we have now and not sell any more.
> 
> One like you're talking about would have been between $250 and $350 when I was carving & selling them.
> 
> Bear


When we do em, we smoke em like a rack ---  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...y-ribs-and-stuffed-pork-loin-wrapped-in-bacon


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great job there Bear. Don't have one them SV's yet I'll just have to stop by for a taste.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

ChileRelleno said:


> Oh yeah, love me some CSRs!
> Those look tasty Bear, point!


Thank You Chile!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings R Us said:


> Better watch out for YOGI and BOO-BOO! And hide the pic A nic basket!
> very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the cooks!


Thanks Johnny!!

And for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

IdahoPZ said:


> Those look great Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never thought of using the sous vide technique on CSR, but will definitely give it a go


Thank You Idaho!!

I've done it a couple times, but this was definitely the best, and will be going in my Step by Step List !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Johnny!!
> 
> And for the Points.
> 
> Bear



Getting to the thing I was wondering about.. [emoji]129300[/emoji]
Pork fat renders at about 135° .. so these bags of pork have that liquid fat in them after hours of being in that hot water right? Do you have any fat left in the meat to cook on the grill when you pat them dry? Seems as though 12 hours would be enough to totally render fat out. Collagen or connective tissue may take a while hey?


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings R Us said:


> Sous vide pork .. at what temp does that fat start to render? It's like 135 I think. Is their a bunch of fat when you open the plastic bags?


I can tell you that there was still fat in them when I grilled them. I only grilled long enough to get them bubbly on the outside & to get some Grill Marks.

And there is always a lot of liquid left in the bags, so I put some in a cup to separate the Fat, like I do when I smoke a Butt, Chucky, etc, and the next day there was next to no fat on top of the liquid in the cup.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

griz400 said:


> When we do em, we smoke em like a rack ---  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...y-ribs-and-stuffed-pork-loin-wrapped-in-bacon


Yup---I saw that.

I think when I did CSRs in my smoker, they got dry because I use lower temps to get more time & more smoke on them.

Then they take too long to get to higher internal Temps.

You must use a higher Smoker Temp, so yours get to 203° before they get a chance to Dry out.

Bear


HalfSmoked said:


> Great job there Bear. Don't have one them SV's yet I'll just have to stop by for a taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren


Thank You Warren!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

Bearcarver said:


> I can tell you that there was still fat in them when I grilled them. I only grilled long enough to get them bubbly on the outside & to get some Grill Marks.
> 
> And there is always a lot of liquid left in the bags, so I put some in a cup to separate the Fat, like I do when I smoke a Butt, Chucky, etc, and the next day there was next to no fat on top of the liquid in the cup.
> 
> 
> Bear



Today Rick Bayless (I think is his name), he was doing a Mexican taco that uses pork simmered in rendered pork fat for hours. He did his in a crock pot using lard he bought at a Mexican store and melted in the microwave to pour on the pork shoulder chunks in the bottom of the crock pot. It cooked in there on high for 3 or 4 hours to get the taco meat.

It's a show on Public tv ..


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job Bear!

Those guys look awesome!

It didn't take you long to figure out your new SV machine.

Your putting out some fine looking Q!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics

John that looks good I could use a 100 quart one know for my Cabbage Pierogies 

Points Brother

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Bear!
> 
> Those guys look awesome!
> 
> It didn't take you long to figure out your new SV machine.
> 
> Your putting out some fine looking Q!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Al


Thank You Al !!

I love this SV Supreme!!!

I'm trying to get a bunch of problem meats nailed down, and I want to put the huge successes in my Step by Step Index.

Then others can use proven Step by Steps, and so can I, especially when it's too darn cold out for this old Bear to venture outside for long smokes.

Like my other Step by Steps, only the Good ones will make it into my Step by Step Index, and if I get a better one, I'll replace the older one with it.

And Thanks for the Points, Al !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> John that looks good I could use a 100 quart one know for my Cabbage Pierogies
> 
> Points Brother
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

And Thanks for the Points too.

Bear


----------



## xray

Nice looking CSR’s Bear. I’ve yet to make them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks nice and tasty Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

Xray said:


> Nice looking CSR’s Bear. I’ve yet to make them.


Thank You Xray!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks nice and tasty Bear!



Thank You Case!!
I thought this got lost in the migration, but here it is.

Bear


----------



## rambo1964

As always looks real good.   I guess I missed it on you getting your SV,  which one did you get and was there any reasoning to the one you got?


Daniel


----------



## Bearcarver

rambo1964 said:


> As always looks real good.   I guess I missed it on you getting your SV,  which one did you get and was there any reasoning to the one you got?
> Daniel



Thank You Rambo!!

I got the "Sous Vide Supreme".
My reason may seem a little strange, but we have a very small kitchen in our Log House, and all of the cabinets & drawers are completely full, so I had no room for any of the small circulators, but I had a place on the counter top that was open.
So I got the Supreme, because I could leave it out on the counter right next to the sink, and it doesn't look ugly.
Plus since there is no circulator, there is no noise.


Bear


----------



## rambo1964

Doesn't seem strange at all, we also have a small kitchen so I can relate to having no space. Lol

Daniel


----------



## Bearcarver

Yeah, but some think it's strange because since I have little space, I get the big SV oven, instead of the smaller circulator, but it's because I had counter top space, but no drawer or cabinet space.

It also makes it handy to fill, empty & clean being only 6" from my kitchen sink.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinut
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokinut

Bearcarver said:


> smokinut
> ---Thank You for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you for the step by steps, trying out these csr's now for dinner tomorrow, just doing them for 20 hours instead.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinut said:


> Thank you for the step by steps, trying out these csr's now for dinner tomorrow, just doing them for 20 hours instead.




Oh Great !!
You're gonna love them!!
And Thanks for reminding me about these. I made some since without SV first & they weren't even close to this Tender!!

Bear


----------

